# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQUASAUR's shots of Rainbows...

## AQUASAUR

So, it was a looong time stalking
but I was lucky to take a few more expressive shots of these little amazing Rainbow fishes, though:

*IRIATHERINA WERNERY*

----------


## trident

Hristo,
These rainbow fishes are great models, they looked so beautiful.
Nice work, now I must go get some rainbow fishes to shoot......... :Grin:

----------


## CK Yeo

wow! Love the colours.
I also had a hard time stalking rainbows flaring. The pictures were never as sharp as I want them to be. Gave up taking a flaring picture of them after awhile. 

ck

----------


## trident

CK,
I think this post will inspire many of us to try again.

----------


## StanChung

I get very intimidated by small fishes! 
Hristo, your pictures are amazing as seen on APF. Standards to look up to like Benny's.  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Oh, thank you for these compliments, folks!
But now Ill gonna make you laughing with my old/ first shooting macro attempts
Including exactly this Rainbows specimen!
As I remember, the shots were made only with tank lightning (without flash).

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi, Pals!
I just want to excite pleasurably the Rainbow fish fans here with a photo of these Little Lovely Fellows… 
I got a dozen of Them and hope soon to have a chance and time to make more and better shots…

*Pseudomugil Gertrudae*

----------


## trident

wow this is cute, with the way the pectoral fins are positioned I thought the fish were upside down.  :Grin: 
well done Hristo  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

its very very hard to get a good profile shot at these guys as they always curl their bodies when they flare! but your fishes are in great condition

----------


## Panut

Wow very very impressive shots of your *Pseudomugil Gertrudae! 

*The polka dots in contrast with the white fins, coupled with the yellowish orange hues on the body, is absolutely beautiful! How long did you spend stalking this fish?  :Grin: 

cheers,

----------


## StanChung

Wow, I'm staying tuned! This is going to be good!

By the way Hristo, even without flash those pictures are no laughing matter!

----------


## Quixotic

Yay, nice pictures of my favourite _Pseudomugil_ spp. Will be waiting for more, more, more!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, folks!
Yeah, the new series will come soon... :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

*So, after looong stalking finally I made one good shot of these Blue eyes Fellow, though*

----------


## hwchoy



----------


## AQUASAUR

*Hello, Everybody!
So, let me wish to all of you once again - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

Here are some of my latest Rainbow fish shots!

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here's a new tank of mine, which I had start lately especially for collecting some Blue eyes Rainbow specimens...
It's very hard to notice in side the present two specimens of them yet  :Smile:  , but let me try with some snap shots: 


*Pseudomugil tenellus:*

----------


## stormhawk

Very nice _Pseudomugil tenellus_ Hristo.  :Well done: 

I've not seen any other _Pseudomugil_ here in SG except for connieae and gertrudae.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Finally, one almost good shot of these little speedy Busters from tonight... :Smile: 

*Pseudomugil tenellus pair* 


And as the other Pseudomugils specimen in this tank of mine are still not enough ripe for Photo-models...
I'll continuing with the other tank-mates - *Iriatherina Werneri*
The focus of that shot is not perfect, but the fish poses are very typical and expressive, though...
It looks like "three Planet orbiting around the Sun(the female)"  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

WOW !!!!!

Those Fishes are amazing !!!!

Makes me want to go back to fish keeping.......

----------


## desmondekker

very nice shots and interesting narration. do u have to shoot with a small aperture to keep everyone sharp?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Folks!
The Aperture of the last shots was F: 25-29

As my 50 mm Macro lens is very very slow for shooting These fast little fishes ...
I had borrow from a friend of mine his 100 mm and made some much better shots, though...
Here are some more typical Tenellus combats:

----------


## StanChung

Lovely shots. I think I know the trick to getting nice killie shots.  :Grin: 

The small F# does make the shots a little hazy.

----------


## AQUASAUR

To get a good close up of these little faster Fellows is really hard...but may be I finally got one:



And here is one of the best quality shot of them I had make for now:

----------


## hwchoy

I don't so much have a problem with their speed, but rather to try catching them flaring properly!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Sometime I like to experiment with some unusual and accidental shots...
Most of the pictures like that ones become not properly right - overburned or too darkened, unfocused,foggy...
but, there is sometime some special "effect", what gives me possibility to improvise and make a kind of ART experiment picture.
Here is the one what I mean...These two Tenellus males was playing for the 2-3 seconds exactly under water surface below my external Flash(situated above the tank)...after flashing - all around becomes very very shining and overburn, but the fishes bodies start to "burn" like playful "Amber Flames"...and their colors look very unique!
So, here is that Art attempt of mine...hope you'll like it?

----------


## freshwtrmonster

awesome fish you have and awesome photography skills you got.. cheerss

----------


## AQUASAUR

*To All the Fans of the Rainbowfishes - HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is update with some of the others of my Blue eyes Rainbows:

*Pseudomugil furcatus*

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with my Iriatherina Werneri:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with my P. Furcatus:

----------


## AQUASAUR



----------


## Reforma

Very nice shots and collection of rainbows, any full tank shot ?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine became the cover of the TFH October issue. 
For all the Rainbowfish fans - here is the link to download the photo in bigger resolution:
 http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1012_1920.jpg

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi Hristo,

I must say, your photos never fail to amaze me. They make great desktop wallpapers for a fish geek. Someday, you should start thinking of making these photos into posters and sell them off the internet. I would be the 1st in your queue.  :Very Happy: 

Best regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## stuz

Nice shots!!

----------

